# Caliper rebuild?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i bought nx2000 front calipers from sno and the se-r rear calipers from justin and i was wondering would it be a better idea to get them rebuilt? let me know what your opinions on please.

thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on a 10+year old caliper, it certainly wouldn't hurt. on something newer, I wouldn't mess with it.. but on something this old it's a good idea.

you can rebuild them yourself in just a few minutes.. call the dealer or local parts store for a caliper rebuilt kit.. comes with new seals, grease, dustboots. from the dealer, one 'kit' always does a pair of calipers... so you'll buy one set for front and one for rear. parts store stuff often comes either way. just make sure you check before you only buy one.. (usually I have them order two, then I check them out when the parts come in. if I only need one, only buy one. they don't care.)


just pop the piston out (I use compressed air and a rag stuffed inside the caliper to keep the piston from flying out), then clean up the piston and bore as needed with some fine steel wool. hose it out with brake cleaner. inspect for any gouges or other damage inside. if it's all okay, then put the new seals in, lube it all up with grease, press the piston back in, seat the dustboot, and you're about done.

be sure to check the slider pins and etc too. if there's any rust on them, clean it off and lube them up real well. make sure the rubber boots on the ends seat properly. if not, you WILL freeze the pins inside the caliper in a matter of months. not fun. buy new caliper. ugh.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

LIU, just saw this thread killing time at the end of the day at work.


I think it was AutoZone that has the nx2k calipers for 60 each. All the stores around me had them ins stock also.


----------

